# country of origin



## chubbos (Apr 5, 2011)

I tried to post this earlier but I dont think it worked . If you were torn between 2 sets of clubs and 1 was made in the U.S.A and 1 was made in China , Which would you choose . The reason I am posting this is the fact that I am very upset in the information that was brought to my attention today . I purchased a full set of g-15s , 3-pw and 1,3,5 woods . Ping the all american golf club maker , I thought, has moved there manufacturing to China . Karsten should be reeling where ever he is . This was going to be the last purchase in my lifetime for golf clubs and I will never be happy with this purchase . I think that all products should be labeled like produce, which is a federal requirement on all purchases . If the goverment requires that you say your grapes are from Chile , U.S.A. or Mexico Why not a 1500.00 dollar purchase . Im sorry but this is pisssssssssssing me off . Thanks Mark


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

chubbos said:


> I tried to post this earlier but I dont think it worked . If you were torn between 2 sets of clubs and 1 was made in the U.S.A and 1 was made in China , Which would you choose . The reason I am posting this is the fact that I am very upset in the information that was brought to my attention today . I purchased a full set of g-15s , 3-pw and 1,3,5 woods . Ping the all american golf club maker , I thought, has moved there manufacturing to China . Karsten should be reeling where ever he is . This was going to be the last purchase in my lifetime for golf clubs and I will never be happy with this purchase . I think that all products should be labeled like produce, which is a federal requirement on all purchases . If the goverment requires that you say your grapes are from Chile , U.S.A. or Mexico Why not a 1500.00 dollar purchase . Im sorry but this is pisssssssssssing me off . Thanks Mark


We've discussed that website on here before. Correct me if I'm wrong but the site offers brand name clubs at unheard of prices. I can't blame you for being ticked, but if its to good to be true its most likely a scam. I know this doesn't satisfy your anger.


----------



## chubbos (Apr 5, 2011)

I purchased the clubs at golfsmith


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

chubbos said:


> I purchased the clubs at golfsmith


I'd take them back, if you're unhappy. what is their exchange/return policy?


----------



## chubbos (Apr 5, 2011)

I dont think you understand Ping has moved there iron manufacturing to CHINA .


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm from Austalia but something I have noticed alot of the club makers have moved to producing their club parts to the asian area and then I think it is ping that assembles them in the usa. So they are still putt but together state side.


----------



## chubbos (Apr 5, 2011)

Callaway has moved to Mexican manufacturing . It is true <what is made in America besides ? .


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

chubbos said:


> I dont think you understand Ping has moved there iron manufacturing to CHINA .


No, I didn't know that. But Surtees is probably correct. I have a Dodge Ram suppoesibly a US made truck made in Stilleto,Mexico. I hate to sound like a jerk but that's the way we're doing business in the good old USA that I served for 20 yrs.

I digging a hole here and I don't want to tick anyone off


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I think what is happening is most, if not all brand name clubs have their components made over seas, but the finished product is assembled in the USA. Some club components are still manufactured in the USA according to my iron fitter. The only brand that I think that is still made in the USA is Tour Edge. At least they advertise that their "Exoctics" line of clubs are "manufactured" in Batavia, Illinois, USA. I bought my Tour Edge clubs because my supplier said they manufactured all their equipment in Batavia. 

I have returned stuff to Golfsmith before, and don't remember any problems doing so. Now if your clubs were custom fit, they might have an issue with that. :dunno:


----------

